

Box - numlocked
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/video-of-the-week/2013/09/25/box/

======
inetsee
Direct link to the (amazing) video
"[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX6JcybgDFo"](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX6JcybgDFo")

